# Mutual aid for Code Officials?



## JBI (Oct 8, 2015)

What, if any, programs do the various State and Local entities have in place for disaster response relative to Code Enforcement/Administration?

NYS has been developing a program called Code Enforcement Disaster Assistance Response (CEDAR), which is essentially a mutual aid program for Code Officials after a major disaster (Hurricane Sandy for example). The program provides for rapid evaluations of buildings to assist local CO's. The teams provide snapshot overviews of extent of damage and include recommended actions - Green = no significant damage, Yellow = Damaged but likely safe to occupy, Red = significant damage (or potentially dangerous conditions). The local AHJ then has a baseline to begin recovery.

Similar to Fire Service DART teams, but with a focus on structural and fire safety issues. Was the meter or electrical components under water, etc.


----------



## fw. (Oct 8, 2015)

The Minnesota Department of Labor and Industry has a Disaster Preparedness program that addresses this.  The program started after hurricane Katrina and inspectors were needed to help access damage.  Here's a link:

http://www.dli.mn.gov/ccld/disaster.asp


----------



## fatboy (Oct 8, 2015)

The Colorado Chapter has a very robust disaster response program and team. In 2013 when the front range and northern Colorado was flooded from several weeks of rain, the Chapter responded with inspectors to any City or County that asked for help, and had everything inspected within days of being able to access the area.


----------



## Mark K (Oct 8, 2015)

California has a broad network of mutual aid agreements between the state, cities, and counties allowing the sharing of personnel and resources.  There are even provisions for incorporating federal resources and resources from other states.

This is all developed to be compatible with the NEMS and ICS which I believe is a precondition to certain federal funding.

California Office of Emergency Services coordinates a program where various individuals such as architects, engineers, inspectors, and contractors have undergone basic training in evaluating buildings after a disaster.  These individuals are registered so they can be called up as volunteers.

It would not surprise me to find that many of the other programs were modeled on or influenced by what California has done.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 8, 2015)

Colorado actually used the CA training and certification program for our certification, I renewed my cert last year. Without the ID's we would not have got into many areas in CO during the floods, it carries some clout.


----------



## JBI (Oct 8, 2015)

Ours is being structured for interstate assistance as well, and with NIMS and ICN. We have had a less formal program for quite a while, but need to work with other agencies in a coordinated effort. State EOC has been very open to it and we have a 6-hour course with ICN 100 & 700 required for participants. Started using the iamresponding system during Sandy.


----------



## ICE (Oct 10, 2015)

fatboy said:
			
		

> it carries some clout.


You can eat for free.  Right up you alley.


----------



## momcat (Jan 26, 2016)

Got my ICC cert a few years ago. Doesn't matter, firefighters can always do it better....


----------

